# Lake Martin info needed



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

We are launching at Wind Creek second Saturday in February. Any advice? I have not been on the lake in 10 years and no days to pre-fish. Any productive creeks or patterns for cold water? Trying to stay close by the launch since I don't know the lake.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Get ready for very clear water. I fished it before and the water was very clear. Best to use baits for clear water. I can't tell you any good spots because I'm not that familiar with the lake--I just fished there with someone a few times. Good luck...

KsB


----------



## jawjacker JR (Feb 18, 2010)

water is very low watch out for rocks... Lots of crappies around all the marina floating docks. I work at kowliga on lake martin so if you have any boat problems we can help you. Good luck cold up here!


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*Lake Martin Help*

If you have a gps/ fishfinder. You can go to hotspot mapping and uploud a map of lake martin. Any creeks with rocks along the sides but in the water you will find fish. their be in the 2-4lb. range. Work the dock too. if you make it up around reel marine there are two inland across from the marine fish about 50 ft. away and in along the rocks I have caught some big one there in feb. good luck


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have to give props to Auguy7777 for some great advise. He put me on some fish at Lake Marting which lead to a 2nd place finish and winning big fish. Thanks!!


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the finish! What tactics did you use? I will be heading up there in the next few weeks for a day or two and would love to find a few nice keepers. I have fished there my whole life but I am always curious to see another anglers approach.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

The only bites we got were off trees that laying in the water. And, the fish that were biting were very shallow (2' to3') and were laying under the trunk of the trees not out in the branches. All bites came off dark green soft plastic with red flakes. It was not a super hot pattern, but its the only one we could find. Also, I don't think it will hold up long because the water was very muddy and that may have been the factor of moving them to shallow cover. If I were going back in two weeks or so I would start the mornings working a carolina rig on ledges near muddy flats then as the sun get high move up on the flats using lipless crank baits. The guys that finished first caught all their fish on the flats but they only got 6 bites all day. So the pre spawn pattern should be going strong by your trip. Good luck.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

pre spawn.....yes......i have been foaming at the mouth for this years pre spawn. Gonna hit Escambia this weekend and hopefully i can locate some there. Thanks for the tips brother.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

If you have a depth finder run around and find humps in the water. We always wear the spotted bass out on these spots that have deep water around 30 to 40 foot and then it jumps up to like a small shallow mound around 6 foot. If you can drive south of Wind Creek down past chimney rock theres a powerline that crosses the lake just west of there theres a point on the north side that has one of these mounds......you should wear them out this time of year i promise

Ben


----------

